# MkI OWNERS - Don't agree with the new ROAD TAX?



## KentishTT

If, like me, you've got a car registered between March 2001 and March 2006, then you're currently paying Â£210 VED for a car putting out over 225g of CO2. Despite the fact that keeping a car running whilst it is perfectly serviceable makes far more sense than scrapping it and getting a new one, the black-browed skunk has decided that as from 2009, we should be paying Â£440 for the privilege!!! Even a car putting out a fairly modest 201g/km is going to be stung with Â£300!!!

If you disapprove, sign the petition here --> http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/UNFAIR-VED/#detail

If you want more detail on the actual tax bands, they're here --> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Nl1/Newsroom/Budget200...

Given that the petition only currently has 1,500 or so signatories, I'm assuming it's not yet on too many motoring forums, so please get on there and sign up! They may well ignore it, but it can't do any harm, and they just might listen!


----------



## KentishTT

:?:


----------



## graham225

Done :twisted:


----------



## trevor

DONE [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Done x 3 (various email adresses and relatives!!) :twisted:


----------



## nXPLOSi

Done, and Done. 8)


----------



## Testarossa

Im a little lost with this new road tax. It looks to me as we would only be paying 210 or have I got this wrong ?

Also my car is a 2000 reg does this make a difference ?


----------



## slikt

Done. .


----------



## KentishTT

:?:


----------



## Chip_iTT

Done


----------



## KentishTT

Great, everyone keep signing!

I'll keep bumping this until Jae is able to make it a sticky.


----------



## Roadhog

*Done.*


----------



## Duckstar

Done!


----------



## TeeTees

Very Done !! :evil: :lol:


----------



## &gt;Russ&lt;

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J55TTC

done


----------



## El Greco

DONE!!!


----------



## Duncdude

Done!!

This petition needs to be given more ground. It should be made visible to all drivers of cars being legally robbed by our hypocritical government


----------



## robertroe

Signed. So not going to make a difference though  These "green" taxes are bollocks... grrrr.


----------



## OeTT

Done! :x


----------



## rustyintegrale

Done.

We all have been. Yet again... :?


----------



## KentishTT

Duncdude said:


> Done!!
> 
> This petition needs to be given more ground. It should be made visible to all drivers of cars being legally robbed by our hypocritical government


It's also been posted on the UK's largest motoring forum (Pistonheads), so likely to be mentioned on Top Gear if enough of us make a fuss because the presenters and the researchers do frequent that site for material from time to time.


----------



## Essex Audi

Just signed it aswell but will it make any difference  
LETS HOP SO !!!!!!


----------



## amiTT

done!


----------



## Roadhog

*Just a thought,*

Why can't there be protest cruises arranged at various Locations ie:

Manchester/ Birmingham/Newcastle/S/Wales etc,etc

Would make a change from the usual Sunday Cruise,and might achieve
more, would need somone like Pistonheads tho to organize it.

Suppose we will all rollover,as usual :roll:

Vive-la-France = People Power

HappyTTing
Hog.


----------



## spud

didit


----------



## KentishTT

Roadhog said:


> *Just a thought,*
> 
> Why can't there be protest cruises arranged at various Locations ie:
> 
> Manchester/ Birmingham/Newcastle/S/Wales etc,etc
> 
> Would make a change from the usual Sunday Cruise,and might achieve
> more, would need somone like Pistonheads tho to organize it.
> 
> Suppose we will all rollover,as usual :roll:
> 
> Vive-la-France = People Power
> 
> HappyTTing
> Hog.


Good idea, although our wonderful government have recently made the meeting of large groups of cars for such purposes as cruises ....illegal.

We get away with it locally but on a large scale and driving into London I expect we'd all get points and a fine.

However, I have suggested on the Pistonheads site that several hundred of us keen motorists meet just outside the congestion zone in smaller numbers and remove our number plates and tax discs and then drive to downing street to protest, clogging up the streets enroute - they'd have no clue who we are unless they could see our VIN codes but we can easily cover those too as they're inside the screen.


----------



## rustyintegrale

KentishTT said:


> However, I have suggested on the Pistonheads site that several hundred of us keen motorists meet just outside the congestion zone in smaller numbers and remove our number plates and tax discs and then drive to downing street to protest, clogging up the streets enroute - they'd have no clue who we are unless they could see our VIN codes but we can easily cover those too as they're inside the screen.


Great idea Kev. I'd be up for that... 

Can you post a link to the post on the Pistonheads site?

Ta.

Rich


----------



## KentishTT

rustyintegrale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have suggested on the Pistonheads site that several hundred of us keen motorists meet just outside the congestion zone in smaller numbers and remove our number plates and tax discs and then drive to downing street to protest, clogging up the streets enroute - they'd have no clue who we are unless they could see our VIN codes but we can easily cover those too as they're inside the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea Kev. I'd be up for that...
> 
> Can you post a link to the post on the Pistonheads site?
> 
> Ta.
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

My post is on page 3 near the end of the page (currently).
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 10702&i=40

We appear to have stronger feelings amongst our smaller numbers here than on PH.

If we can actually arrange something I'm sure we can get a lot of others to join with us as a united group, as long as we give it enough coverage.

Trouble is we need to keep it low key as we could find we are met by large groups of the constabulary or anti terrorist squad which will thwart our plans.

Oh MY GOD - I guess I could go down as a ring leader with all this!

Where's dotti, can she bake?










I might try out my new PJ's tonight.....


----------



## mac1967

Done.


----------



## TEB1

done done done damn done [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## kent_keith

done, could everyone send this link to everyone in their address book.


----------



## trevor

kent_keith said:


> done, could everyone send this link to everyone in their address book.


Done that too!!!


----------



## trev

kent_keith said:


> done, could everyone send this link to everyone in their address book.


 done both :evil:


----------



## kierantt

DONE :x


----------



## Anth

Done ! Wont make a diffrence tho fu*kers !!!!!! Fu*k you Brown for being worse than the last one ! :x


----------



## DPG

Done :twisted:


----------



## skiwhiz

done

registered just after 23 march 06 so paying Â£300 now to renew so not happy


----------



## eunos_rsh

done - bloody Labour :evil:


----------



## stu_tt

done......b*@tard politicians, give themselves new kitchens, employ their kids and pay them a mint for doing f*ck all, then charge us extra taxes to fund their parasite lifestyle :!: :evil:


----------



## anty1985

Labour manage to f*ck me yet again! DONE!!


----------



## joe-90

done - Grrrr..... :evil:


----------



## starski4578

Done :evil:


----------



## TTLYN

That's it done


----------



## O5prey

Done ... or at least I feel I have been :evil:


----------



## chappers51

signed it


----------



## HighTT

I've done it, my wife's done it, my mother's done it, my daughter and son-in-law have done it.

a RETROSPECTIVE tax is one where there was an un-written rule that governments would not introduce such a charge.


----------



## qooqiiu

HighTT said:


> a RETROSPECTIVE tax is one where there was an un-written rule that governments would not introduce such a charge.


I agree, it is very unusual, if not a first?


----------



## Hectors-House

Done :x


----------



## John-H

I've signed too - can't believe they will be putting TTs into the same bracket as Hummers :evil: .

I used to feel a little pride that my TT could do over 40mpg if I was careful - where's the green incentive now???

If they want to reduce emissions, then ban trucks like Range Rovers and Landcrusers from the overtaking lane on motorways! That would shift sales patterns :wink:


----------



## tom_cartwright

Done


----------



## KentishTT

Bumping it back up until it's a sticky!

Cheers Jae :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not that they will give a damn but I just added my name


----------



## KentishTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not that they will give a damn but I just added my name


I think they are legally obliged to look into anything support by over so many signatures - 5000 rings a bell.

Looks like our protest drive into London idea is popular, perhaps we can make that work?


----------



## clived

I've stickied it


----------



## KentishTT

clived said:



> I've stickied it


Thanks clived


----------



## Guest

Done


----------



## rustyintegrale

KentishTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that they will give a damn but I just added my name
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are legally obliged to look into anything support by over so many signatures - 5000 rings a bell.
> 
> Looks like our protest drive into London idea is popular, perhaps we can make that work?
Click to expand...

Well I'll be taking my 540. Not risking the TT!


----------



## qooqiiu

What was is........something like 1.8million signatures opposing road pricing?

They took notice.

(OK, its on hold, but it had an affect)


----------



## KentishTT

qooqiiu said:


> What was is........something like 1.8million signatures opposing road pricing?
> 
> They took notice.
> 
> (OK, its on hold, but it had an affect)


Trouble is the robbing bastids kept this one quiet and just implemented it at budget time but we can give it our best shot.

I think trying to fob us off with the "green" rubbish without actually giving any information on how the environment will benefit from the huge boost in VED and how it will be spent and effectively doubling the average mans VED on top of the 80% tax we already pay for fuel is just nothing more than theft.


----------



## ChadW

Added my signature yesterday, forgot to post here though.  :lol:


----------



## Dotti

Added my signature  .


----------



## Baz427

Done


----------



## Scotty225

Added mine with pleasure. Bring back Guy Fawkes :evil:

Scotty.


----------



## Biggsy

Done


----------



## TTmarlin

Done too


----------



## gloveywoo

Signed


----------



## psyho

DONE


----------



## Rhod_TT

Done.

The VED price hike is going to make me use my car more not less to get my moneys worth. "Green" my arse. If they just abolished road tax and stuck it all on fuel those with the least efficient cars (typically highest polluting) and those that do the most miles (most road damage) would pay the most as required.

Obviously the uk haulage industry would be put out of business overnight though with truckers driving in from Europe with full tanks of fuel.


----------



## FATT

DONE!!!


----------



## YES TT

done!!!

how much will i be paying please?
its a Y reg 2001 225.


----------



## DROMENGRO

Done


----------



## zarterone

I Signed up.


----------



## GARYMENACE

Signed.


----------



## Munchkinfairy

Done and forwarded to loads of others!


----------



## Sweenytodd

Very very done !!!


----------



## daveyh70

Done. I hope it makes a difference!?!


----------



## ADE TT

Done


----------



## Monkeyhangers

DONE!

They make me sick They are all Thatcherites in the making KEEP THE WORKING MAN DOWN. :evil:

If they had a vote NOW they would be OUT of Leadership.

What else is the stupid Jock B*stard going to tax us on next?

And why is he in charge of *MY* Country?


----------



## qooqiiu

Done, but.....

Just a measly 4,000 signatures. Id of hoped for it to be in the tens of thousands by now


----------



## John-H

qooqiiu said:


> Done, but.....
> 
> Just a measly 4,000 signatures. Id of hoped for it to be in the tens of thousands by now


You need to spam it to all your contacts and ask them to pass it on to all of theirs - viral marketing!


----------



## ianttr

done


----------



## mattyR

done


----------



## chrishTT

Done


----------



## folkswagon

Done


----------



## T7NJB

done! (we have been)..... the web site doesn't mention the retro aspect of this tax....naughty naughty...who would believe that the government could be so decietfull :lol:


----------



## Jas225

Done :twisted:


----------



## tt dug

hi, how much will i pay at the end of april 2008 0n a 2005 3.2 Dsg and how much will it be next year? sounda like another government rip off.Â :xÂ  cheers DougieDone [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pwmather

done


----------



## 225COOP

Done, almost 4,500 signatures now! C'mon people power!!


----------



## Sup3rfly

Done...good luck !


----------



## Wonderer

All done


----------



## Major Problem

Done!


----------



## Mark Davies

I've signed the petition but not sure how much good it will do. I've signed plenty of these things in the past and have little doubt the Government will do just exactly as they like and don't give a toss about minority opinion - they are sure they can just spin their way out of anything.

However, I did have a thought about something . . .

Our rate of tax is obviously based on emission levels, yet it seems that the classification of our particular car is entirely arbitrary. It seems highly suspicious, for instance, that it has been set exactly at the transition level of 226g/km, which has slipped from being the top of the second highest bracket this year to being just in the next bracket for 2009 and onwards due to a shift in the goal posts. As I understand it the official Audi figure is 221g/km, which would drop the car into the next lower bracket - saving Â£120 per year. Are there grounds for a legal challenge to get the car reclassified into a lower bracket? Perhaps this is something that the TTOC could be looking into on our behalf.


----------



## Major Problem

Mark Davies said:


> ....Government will do just exactly as they like and don't give a toss about minority opinion....


You're exactly right with that point, which is why it wouldn't help trying to get the 225's reclassified because in the grand scheme of things the minority of car drivers have 225 TT's. That's why the petition is about as effective we, as a group, can be. Have a thought for your fellow V6 drivers who wouldn't be helped much by the route you suggest, and keep the protest group as large as possible.


----------



## steve180bhp

i'm there. Done


----------



## groovytwo

Done


----------



## Morph TT QS

Done, 4694 with my help


----------



## ROP

Ironic that this is my first post but entirely a valid one!!!

PS. Hello (I'll make a formal intro in the right place).

PPS. my car's pre 2001, hope this petition works for all those affected....

*crosses fingers & toes*


----------



## edp33

signed !


----------



## manc

signed and forwarded round the office.


----------



## John-H

Up to 4,997 signitures now - how many do we need to make a difference?


----------



## manc

i got them about 13 signature today


----------



## the mush

[smiley=furious3.gif] 
Done
& been done yet again by this goverment


----------



## Bradmax57

Just joined this forum today as Ive just agreed to buy a 2001 225 Roadster today so have signed too!


----------



## PIIK TT

My TT is late 2000,so I am one of the lucky ones but 
petition has been signed
Things like this makes my blood boil :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Not a MkI owner any more but I don't agree with the tax so I signed.


----------



## TTDanD

DONE.....


----------



## jamal

done, posted it all around the world lol and made everyone sign it


----------



## StevieMac

Done, people power!


----------



## Petesy

ding dang done


----------



## VTTC

Done.

Wow! I signed up and when my name appeared on the 'newest 500' list I was at the bottom.

Do you think this means that at least 500 people are signing up in the 10 secs it took me to confirm the email??

Maybe Mr Bean, sorry Brown, will take some notice after all!


----------



## qooqiiu

VTTC said:


> Done.
> 
> Wow! I signed up and when my name appeared on the 'newest 500' list I was at the bottom.
> 
> Do you think this means that at least 500 people are signing up in the 10 secs it took me to confirm the email??


 :lol:

I'm afraid not mate.

5,580 signatures is absolutely nothing. The petition to scrap the proposed road pricing gained close on 2million names. I'm sure most people are completely unaware of the VED changes...that is until their renewal notice tumbles onto their doormat.


----------



## Olive

Done :twisted:


----------



## Hammer216

Done - Robbing B*****ds


----------



## elainefu88

how beautiful the car is.


----------



## thejepster

Done x2.

Greedy robbing doodahs :evil:


----------



## coTTsie

me 2!

bloody joke this country. like we are gunna make any difference to the worlds eco...............america and china are the pollutors?


----------



## ade2005

I'm still lost to be honest, i have a 2001 225 roadster registered in July where do I come in with this new rip off tax?

I'm lost..


----------



## drjam

ade2005 said:


> I'm still lost to be honest, i have a 2001 225 roadster registered in July where do I come in with this new rip off tax?
> 
> I'm lost..


In the ripped off bit, I'm afraid. 
March 2001 is the key date. Older than that and the tax rate has nothing to do with CO2, newer and it's based on emissions. If the TT is 226 or above (which I think it is), you're looking at Â£415 a year in 2009-2010.


----------



## ade2005

Great, thanks for the warning, I will be sighning the petition, just hope it can do some good.

And why is road tax so complicated now anyhow?

You almost need to be Carol Vorderman to work out all the diffrent combinations.


----------



## surftt

Done,
9312 signatures to date.


----------



## db9429

Done


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge

Done!

I'm really ticked off about this - it's just another bullsh1t way of clawing more money out of us to pay for an endless set of political blunders and has little to do with the environment. Not to mention the fact that we get bent over every time we fill our tanks up as it is. It's so transparent too. There are far more urgent areas to address first. Plus; until the likes of the USA, China and co bring their environmental policies up to scratch then it's an absolute joke. Grrrrr.....!


----------



## alicealmondgreen

Done


----------



## Harv3y

Done and Dusted. Lower Road Tax and petrol prices!!!!


----------



## pino

DONE
:twisted: 
So has the wife :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC

Done. It's a bloody outrage!

If i'd kept my 4 litre Jeep it would have had cheaper tax.

Green..........More like Brown..........Bull Brown


----------



## Ripster

I'm in


----------



## BenBAC

Done, fully agree it needs to be stopped, is it going to save the environment or is it another money making scheme to hit us in the pocket cos we are easy targets

Its a joke, not at all good

Petrol prices are shocking aswell :twisted:


----------



## davidg

Done :x :x :x :x


----------



## scoTTy

Done.

Mine will be Â£455 come renewal.

Since I've a low mileage user how can it be really justified. It can't.

We all know the only fair way is to add it to petrol. If the government had just come out with this plan there wouldbe uroar. I predict that it will still happen but they'll be able to say that the public asked for it to be done that way.

Changing tax retrospectively is just wrong regardless of the subject.

p.s. I guess I should count myself lucky that the tax bands are so stupid.

I'm in the 321-322 zone and it's hardly costing anything more than you much lower emitting guys.


----------



## s_jon

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/arti ... article.do

Look like they have done a U turn and they won't back date the car tax increases!


----------



## HighTT

No ... according to Radio 4 this morning (listened to whilst half asleep :roll: ) it seems that they have agreed to keep the retrospective increases but phase them in, and review the situation in the future.


----------



## HighTT

The bar stewards ARE keeping the retrospective increases :twisted:

See how your MP voted here:- http://www.publicwhip.org.uk/division.p ... yes#voters

write and 'thank' them :roll:


----------



## Motorhead

Done...........


----------



## qooqiiu

scoTTy said:


> Changing tax retrospectively is just wrong regardless of the subject..


That's the real issue.

Totally agree.


----------



## Magic Ed

Does anybody know what the CO2 emissions (g/km) is on a 2003 3.2 DSG?


----------



## daveangel09

I'm gutted by this tax. My car was registered on 6th March 2001. 6 bloody days too late annoyed is an understatement. My tax will probably be more than my insurance what a joke. Just to rub it in i buckled an alloy a few months back on our sh1tty roads.


----------



## Wolf_uk

My audi TT 2002 1.8 225 is on 226 c02 which is just over the limit of £300 I will have to pay £415.....£300 might have been ok but a £220 pound hike OUCH


----------



## Sally Woolacott

You bet we don't agree...when you see some of the 'crap' coming out of some cars.. [smiley=furious3.gif] .and they are supposed to be new...Gordon Brown just continues to talk rubbish and damage the country....Time for him to go [smiley=behead.gif] See you at Rockingham
Sally


----------



## powerforceone

Done!!


----------



## 2478sammy

Joined the forum so I too can say ....Done


----------



## warmywhite

Magic Ed said:


> Does anybody know what the CO2 emissions (g/km) is on a 2003 3.2 DSG?


228 I think, Definitely >225 unfortunately [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## skusenick

I use my roadster on nice days only, why then should I pay so much road tax? Surely we are paying enough tax on fuel already, the more thirsty the engine is, the more tax you pay anyway.


----------



## 351 anglia

Done


----------



## legs tt

DONE :wink:


----------



## Yorkshire

Done. This government have lost the plot with such issues and any 'logic' they attempt to employ does not 'cut the mustard' at all. Bonkers.


----------



## ptb

done , how much more can we take of this crap ?


----------



## Welsh Auditor

Got a reply today. Standard letter, didn't answer the issues I raised in my letter! What a surprise...


----------



## iangoddard

DONE. And sent link to all friends in same position.


----------



## shim

No mate, if like me, you're on a 2000 TT then we've both escaped the hike  rejoice for it surely wont last long!!



Testarossa said:


> Im a little lost with this new road tax. It looks to me as we would only be paying 210 or have I got this wrong ?
> 
> Also my car is a 2000 reg does this make a difference ?


----------



## thecoach

DONE !!!!


----------



## ttsteve

Done. Sorry I took so long!


----------



## bluey-uk

Done !!!!!! daylight robbery green tax my A%$&


----------



## craigmatthews17

whats this new tax thing then??

tt's before 2000 are how much too tax?? and after 2000??


----------



## Cloverleaf

Done but am i missing something??

On the gov website : http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/Ow ... G_10012524

In the table for cars registered after 1 March 2001 band G states "Over 225 - for cars registered on or after 23/03/06", therefore a 225 registered before this date ie. my 03 plate will only be £210/year in the new table, I cannot read this any other way but would appreciate comments to soften the blow if it does come through as £400!!!!

Cheers


----------



## cyberface

reading it, it would apear that your right, only cars after that date are gonna be £400, earlier ones should only be £210, which i hope it right


----------



## HighTT

It is SO VERY confusing.

I have a March 2001 car and I hope/think it's going to be £210 when I renew in March 2009 (because the £300 rate applies from April 2009). 
It should then be £300 when I renew in March 2010 (assuming that the £400 or £415 rate comes in from April 2010)
and when I renew in 2011 .... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Msportman

This will clear alot of confusion by looking here:

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/road-tax/

Basically anyone with a 225 TT registered prior to March 2001 will be ok paying the £210 for 12 months tax.

All 225/3.2 cars registered after this date pays the new bandings.

The Westminster Club yet again dictating to us in Middle England. Why don't they dictate to China, The Russians or the US about CO levels and saving the planet....it's a farse that will have no effect on the climate whatsoever.

Corruption rules more than ever at the top unfortunately and it seems in this country that if your a mong on benefits you get every concievable benefit and if your at the top you pay little or no tax in your off shore account.

Sorry for the rant. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## HighTT

Msportman said:


> This will clear alot of confusion by looking here:
> 
> http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/road-tax/


Any one of these tables (Parkers, BBC, DirectGov. etc.) is fairly clear ......

...... the confusion is because the tables seem to contradict one another :?


----------



## oo02nas

done


----------



## fluxpattern

Done... .
http://www.easyreplication.co.uk


----------



## H4KSY

As I am now an owner of a 2002 Quattro- I strongly disagree with this!!

But can't really complaign as I bought the car knowing about it,!


----------



## 225Twinpiperider

is this road tax hike 100% definate, im currently looking for a 225 coupe and wanted a 03/04 plate but the tax is now putting me off, but if i play it safe and go for a pre march 2001 model and the tax increase dont happen i will be kicking myself for not buying a later model that i really want. :?


----------



## Guest

Done.... too,

( i wonder if i was a refugee and driving a TT, whether i\'d get the tax free???? as it seems that anyone thats walks into this backwards country get everything else for nothing even though they\'ve never put a penny into the country\'s coffers )

FUMING!!!!!


----------



## Scotty225

Msportman said:


> This will clear alot of confusion by looking here:
> 
> http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/road-tax/
> 
> Basically anyone with a 225 TT registered prior to March 2001 will be ok paying the £210 for 12 months tax.
> 
> All 225/3.2 cars registered after this date pays the new bandings.
> 
> The Westminster Club yet again dictating to us in Middle England. Why don't they dictate to China, The Russians or the US about CO levels and saving the planet....it's a farse that will have no effect on the climate whatsoever.
> 
> Corruption rules more than ever at the top unfortunately and it seems in this country that if your a mong on benefits you get every concievable benefit and if your at the top you pay little or no tax in your off shore account.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. [smiley=argue.gif]


It's not about pollution. It's an excuse to pull in cash from a hard working population to pay for the bad management of this country and the free loading immigrants they let live here - it's BOLLOCKS :twisted:


----------



## chrishTT

hit the nail on the head there scotty mate

this country is run by messed up people !!!!
genuine people who pay theyre way in life pay more for everything
while people laying back not working feet up , are taking our hard earned cash
its F**ked up!!!!!!

i reckon jeremy clarkson should be in charge of everything to do with motoring he'd be perfect!!!!!!
knows what drivers want


----------



## redrocketTT

Hiya
Well done for raising this.
i have a 225 which emits 226g of CO so trips into a new band next year. I think the proposed hike in the VED is out of order. it's not a green tax, just another stealth tax. Am i bitter & twisted? You bet!
i managed to get 6 months tax in Sept, so i will then get 12 months in Feb, so putting the pain off till March 2010.
i bought my TT to use at weekends and only intend to do 6k a year in it.
Surely it's fairer to drop VED and pay more on petrol?
i have also put my name to the Daily Express & Telegraph's petitions.
i did think that Brown & his henchman Darling would back down on this, but there's no sign of that yet!

David-aka Redrocket TT


----------



## boggie

I hope the walking dead chancellor is makes yet another U-Turn to try and save his political career? If he does you can bet they spin it as a "we are doing you a favour" rather than we f*ucked up and got caught out taxing you all yet again.

Green tax?! MY 4R$E!!! These thieving a$$holses are labouring (pun intended) under the assumption that if you lie and add the prefix "green" to the word "tax" then they can get away with it in the present climate (and again) of furvor for saving the panet. And do they expect us to believe that any tax they take will go towards green projects??!! B0llock$ - they are much more likely to use it to bail out more irresponsible b[w]ankers that they should have legislated to protect us against long ago!

Election cannot come soon enough for me. Let's just hope the next bunch of idiots can come up with some policies in time for the campaign.

BAH!


----------



## Juber

*WOOOP WOOOP WOOOP - CHECK THIS OUT- TELL YOUR FUC*ING MUMS!!!*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/342 ... rises.html


----------



## boggie

STOP PRESS:

Rumour has it that Darling is about to announce some tax breaks to try and make us more forgiving for the mess we are in. One of these is expected to be a delay in the 'Green' increase in road excise duty. New start date is expected to be at least April 2010. It's not much but it is something, at least it gives us time to consider our options. Hopefully he will not have introduced it before they lose the next election and it never gets introduced, at least retrospectively.


----------



## shippyt

I'm really hoping they announce the verdict before this weekend as I'm looking at getting a TT this weekend and am not currently looking at post March 2001 225's [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## burnsy79

Just joined today, search for a 2001 - 2003 225 Coupe begins this week.

Petition signed and forwarded!

:evil:


----------



## Scotty225

> The "poll tax on wheels" has been likened to the 10p tax fiasco.


LMAO... They couldn't organize a shag in a Bangkok Pat Pong bar! :lol: :lol: :lol: Totally useless fumbling idiots :evil:


----------



## jemima2k8

Completed! :lol:


----------



## zerocool82

Done :evil: :evil:


----------



## robertroe

Has this been postponed now then?


----------



## HighTT

If I've understood correctly, next year's car road tax increases will be limited to £10, and £30 in 2010
however un-green or old the car.


----------



## starski4578

HighTT said:


> If I've understood correctly, next year's car road tax increases will be limited to £10, and £30 in 2010
> however un-green or old the car.


Thats how ive understood it too [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## HighTT

I've just seen that they have increased fuel duty by 2p litre :roll: :x


----------



## satnav

So very Done!!!!!


----------



## satnav

oh yes very done!!


----------



## Phill-Hill

Done


----------



## early_911

Pretty sure this no-longer applies . . . perhaps someone could clarify/amend the original post (I note the link doesn't work on the original post to the direct.gov site).

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/Ow ... /DG_172916

Phil


----------



## Bradmax57

am i reading this right?

"* Band K includes cars that have a CO2 figure over 225g/km but were registered before 23 March 2006. These cars will stay in band K."

that means it will be £215 ? cars registered pre 2006


----------



## M1YK P

I have just read the same thing on DVLA site....


----------



## Bradmax57

M1YK P said:


> I have just read the same thing on DVLA site....


they don't make things easy!


----------



## M1YK P

Basically We wont be paying £400 a year only £215


----------



## Bradmax57

M1YK P said:


> Basically We wont be paying £400 a year only £215


yeah but everytime ive looked at that page its changed, the bit about keeping it in group k must have been added recently? not that im arguing with them 215 is a lot better


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

done regardless. :lol:


----------



## GARYMENACE

If it stays that way


----------



## Daveintheuk

When I was looking at buying my TT I made sure every one I looked at was Pre march 01 for the tax dodge alone.

Although £400 over the year is not alot (well, in terms of car ownership anyway) its still enough to put potencial buyers (like I was) off buying one registered after 2001. The fact that it was only 1 gram of Co2 over the limit was annoying too!

Still, Its a good thing thats it been changed. I bet it makes a huge difference when it comes to selling/buying a TT.

£215 vs £400 is a big difference, I'd feel relieved if my motor was post 2001 TT!

Cheers. Dave


----------



## Scotty225

Daveintheuk said:


> When I was looking at buying my TT I made sure every one I looked at was Pre march 01 for the tax dodge alone.
> 
> Although £400 over the year is not alot (well, in terms of car ownership anyway) its still enough to put potencial buyers (like I was) off buying one registered after 2001. The fact that it was only 1 gram of Co2 over the limit was annoying too!
> 
> Still, Its a good thing thats it been changed. I bet it makes a huge difference when it comes to selling/buying a TT.
> 
> £215 vs £400 is a big difference, I'd feel relieved if my motor was post 2001 TT!
> 
> Cheers. Dave


I know it's a big difference at £3.55 a week in road tax but would you really only buy an older car because of it? I wouldn't. 2 pints of beer less a week and a newer car for me.


----------



## andy45paula

done


----------



## Daveintheuk

Scotty225 said:


> I know it's a big difference at £3.55 a week in road tax but would you really only buy an older car because of it? I wouldn't. 2 pints of beer less a week and a newer car for me.


Its the fact its going to the Tax man that puts me off. Your right, Its not alot of money over the year by any means, but Mr tax man gets get far to much of my money as it is!

But yea, Its was enough to put me off for sure - The governments idea behind the Car Tax Band increase is to try to financially punish big car drivers to force them to buy more environmentally friendly cars, For me is was not to buy a more 'green' car but just to look at the older marquees.

Just look at this thread alone to see how much it winds people up, even tho its a small amount of cash when spread over the year.

Anyhows - now the the cut off date for '£400' tax has moved from march 01 to march 06 its no longer an issue - and I reckon it will make a quite difference when it comes to buying and selling cars like the 225 TT. If I had known about the date change's being made to the £400 band I would have brought a newer model for sure. (although I do love my 99 TT to bits!)


----------



## Morph TT QS

skiwhiz said:


> done
> 
> registered just after 23 march 06 so paying Â£300 now to renew so not happy


I know the feeling mine was registered on that very day 23rd March 2006.
They are 2005 model motors why?


----------



## CHADTT

The cars date of manufacture should really be the date used and not the registration date.


----------



## boyztoyz

Done!


----------



## triplefan

Done, worth a shot but I'm not going to hold my breath


----------



## nevojnr

Done - lets hope the tight arse scot listens, he sure as hell aint listened to his armed forces!


----------



## arf1

Doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## H4KSY

I only just looked at this again.!! Looks like we are staying in Band K then (pre 2006 cars that is).

I am soo happy! I bought my Post Facelift 02 plate in the knowledge that I would be paying £385 in April & then more next year!! I even put the money away to pay it with.!!

Might go buy myself (or my car) something nice now!

* Band K includes cars that have a CO2 figure over 225g/km but were registered before 23 March 2006. These cars will stay in band K.

Bank K - £215 2009/10
then £245 in 2010/11 (from memory!)


----------



## dirtyblack225tt

Yes me too, got my renewal through in Dec and it was £215, have been moaning about paying £400 all year so what a nice suprise! If it was at all to do with the pettition (sp?) then thanks very much to all involved.


----------



## malstt

Just received my tax renewal this morning and still 210 quid.Was expecting more so now have spare cash for mods.  . hope it stays that way.


----------



## Jessidog

Just purchased mine and was £210...whats all the fuss about?


----------



## Dixon Bainbridge

I've just checked this in the hope that the situation has changed and it has  ! I don't normally smile on a Monday morning but I'm making an exception today!


----------



## southTT

cheers
jon


----------



## daverozee

Done
:x


----------



## so i bought a tt

Paid and flashing it tt style 8)


----------



## jasontaylor

DONE !!!! :roll:


----------



## Thumbs

The proposed tax increases have only been postponed, i believe it's until 2011.


----------



## QuattroBoyWonder

Deffo DONE!!!


----------



## QuattroBoyWonder

I'm confused now, according to Parkers, my TTC will be £215 for 12 months and its a 52 plate?? link below

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/road-tax/ ... 7&manu=164

:?


----------



## Neil

QuattroBoyWonder said:


> I'm confused now, according to Parkers, my TTC will be £215 for 12 months and its a 52 plate?? link below
> 
> http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/road-tax/ ... 7&manu=164
> 
> :?


I have a 52 plate, got my renewal through last week for £210.


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi all
i have a 02 plate 225 and have just renewed for a year-£210.
Yippee , much better than the £400 i had allowed for :!: :!:


----------



## Saffy

done


----------



## Bradmax57

something like cars registered after 31march 2003 will only be affected?


----------



## clashy

Done (robbin' [email protected]&rds).........


----------



## 55im0n

Has anybody actually read this link???
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/Ow ... /DG_172916
If the car is registered before march '06 it only going up by a fiver!! Its not all that bad!!


----------



## *JP*

As most will know now the proposed big increase has been put back for 2 years...but what happens then...I would hope that common sense will prevail and this unjust retrospective legislation will be amended again.
A co of 226 penalised by a 225 limit is stupid...obviously if Audi had known they could have easily brought it under this limit.
I see that the new Focus RS,with 301 bhp, has a co emission figure of...guess what...225 exactly!!!


----------



## bobclive

This tax is nothing to do with CO2, it is all to do with revenue, if you convert your TT to run on gas which has zero CO2 emissions the tax will remain the same.


----------



## mooffaTT

DUNDIDDLYUN!!!


----------



## wuesest

stick a fork in me, im...... done!


----------



## isambard

Hello all, newbie here!! I've just bought an '02 225 TT, with the mind that according to the 'direct.gov' website, the car tax is NOT going to be the £400 I initially thought...

*The new bands will be introduced on 1 April 2009, and will apply to all tax discs bought from that date onwards.*
*
K*
201-225 - co2 (g/km)
£210 - current rate
£215 - 2009/2010 standard rate
£245 - 2010/2011 standard rate*

** Band K includes cars that have a CO2 figure over 225g/km but were registered before 23 March 2006. These cars will stay in band K.*


Its easier to see on the website rather than what I have pasted on here (above)... http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/Ow ... /DG_172916

Or have I got it wrong?? 

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## manc

Woohoo,

I dont have to pay £400 a year


----------



## mad for it

JUST TODAY TAXED MY 225 BHP MK 1 TT - £210 - WHEN DOES THE 400 + COME IN ?


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, just tried to vote but website said it was now closed !!! will try again tomorrow incase its blocked by us all trying to vote. Thanks.
Seasurfer


----------



## danielW2599

mad for it said:


> JUST TODAY TAXED MY 225 BHP MK 1 TT - £210 - WHEN DOES THE 400 + COME IN ?


What year is your car? as I believe it is only 2006 onwards that will see £400+

2001-2005 I believe the highest we will see is something like £245.


----------



## subvertbeats

done


----------



## Bikerz

NEWS FLASH

Offical response to the Petition

http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page19483

http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/tax_vehic ... e_duty.htm

That means we are group L 226kg and £405 TAX!!! WHAT!!! I thougrht we escaped it?


----------



## Thumbs

Bikerz said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> Offical response to the Petition
> 
> http://www.number10.gov.uk/Page19483
> 
> http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/tax_vehic ... e_duty.htm
> 
> That means we are group L 226kg and £405 TAX!!! WHAT!!! I thougrht we escaped it?


We DO escape it, if your car was registered pre march 2006 you are in band K (note the ** next to the band in the table in the second link you sent)


----------



## zorg

yep, got the same email today and it does appear we get away with it, just as well!

:mrgreen:


----------



## HighTT

"_*Drivers of cars purchased between 1 March 2001 and 23 March 2006 that emit over 225g/km will maintain their exemption from the top rate of VED*_". 
So next year we will pay £245. I wonder how long we will be allowed to keep the ** 'exemption' ?


----------



## thmas

It's really quite ironic how the government is basing a recovery from a recession on the motoring industry, yet raising taxes on all new and old cars... How does this make any sense? Save money and buy a new car but then get slammed with a huge hike in road tax!? Where is a logic? That combined with the huge emissions output by car factories. Next they will be increasing the fuel taxes to compensate for the money they are losing per litre of fuel on cars with higher MPG. And you just know during the next elections all MP's will be telling us how they are going to make life easier and more money available for families...maybe they should start by lowering taxes and stop wasting money on ridiculous idea's. If the government were a business it would be in administration.

I'm glad we don't have to pay the increased rate of £400+ but given the amount we already pay in Income Tax, Fuel Tax, NI, VAT.... the list goes on how can the road networks be so poor and the country still be in debt? It would seem everything moves in circles with regards to the government / MP's, no matter what, they always take your money, and the only thing they know what to spend it on is themselves.
I wonder how many emissions Mr Primeministers convey of JHAAAAAGGGGGS emits.... Guess it's irrelevant to him as we prolly pay for it!


----------



## SimonQS

HighTT said:


> "_*Drivers of cars purchased between 1 March 2001 and 23 March 2006 that emit over 225g/km will maintain their exemption from the top rate of VED*_".
> So next year we will pay £245. I wonder how long we will be allowed to keep the ** 'exemption' ?


But this year its syill £215, I have just had my renewal through and mine is a Nov 2005 car.


----------



## Naresh

Just read this, so seeing as mine runs out next month is it safe to assume I'll pay no more than £215 this year? :roll:


----------



## rapid225

my birds 1.5 diesel megane was £35 for a year lol!


----------



## drjam

HighTT said:


> "So next year we will pay £245. I wonder how long we will be allowed to keep the ** 'exemption' ?


Hmm.. I wonder... election coming up... 
I think it's safe to say that shortly *after *that we should expect a lot of things, especially motoring-related ones, to suddenly become a lot more expensive.


----------



## lij48

Naresh said:


> Just read this, so seeing as mine runs out next month is it safe to assume I'll pay no more than £215 this year? :roll:


Just had my renewal thru and its 215£ for the year for my 02/52 225 !!


----------



## jumad

Your joking, i pick up my 2002 tt on tuesday, gutted!

DONE


----------



## jumad

Ive just looked into this on the dvla website, it states that tax for my tt, 228g is £225 for the year!


----------



## Thundercat

What about if you sent your tax disk back, declared the car SORN for a couple of weeks and then retaxed? Would that work and at least get another 12 months at the lower rate before the increase comes in?
Just a thought?


----------



## seasurfer

Thundercat said:


> What about if you sent your tax disk back, declared the car SORN for a couple of weeks and then retaxed? Would that work and at least get another 12 months at the lower rate before the increase comes in?
> Just a thought?


Do you have a thundercat? sorry off topic 

Gill


----------



## Thundercat

A long time ago, ace bike! 8)


----------



## stevek

If you look on the Government website you'll see that they've decided that due to the recession no one will pay more than £30 more for their road tax for a car built before March 2006. So £245 for a Mk 1 TT from April


----------



## Gone

If they do stick the tax up to £400+ again I'll definitely be getting a remap. If they're going to charge me an extra £200/yr for 1 g/km, I am damn well going to pollute the crap out of the environment and get my money's worth.


----------



## Shinyshiny

I'm getting slightly confuddled with this road tax business. I've just bought my 2000 mk1 180bhp, and my tax is due this month. My renewal notice says £190. I was going to just pay for 6 months so I wouldn't have to renew in December every year as I like to go on hols, so more a convenience thing. As the budget is April though I risk it going up if I don't buy 12 months. From the more recent posts on here it looks like it's going up c.£30 so annoying but not the end of the world. What I'm confused about is that everyone seems to be paying over £200 anyway - can I presume it's the difference between the 225 and 180 versions, and that the posts I've read must be from those who have the 225?

Think I'll just get the 12 months and live with it..........


----------



## Gone

If your Mk 1 TT was 1st registered after 23rd March 2001 and emits 226 g/km or more, it is in the top rate box and will be charged at the £400+ rate. I'm not sure what the exact figure is - it's a lot, whatever it is. However the government later decreed that cars manufactured before 1st June 2006 (may have the date slightly out, going from memory here) that emitted this much CO2 would drop into the lower band - this is currently £215 per year, and what I paid last month for my 225. This was because everyone with a brain and an ounce of common sense decided that the retrospective element of that tax decision was grossly unfair. If your car was registered between these dates, all you need to do is check parkers.co.uk or your V5 if you've bought the car to find your CO2 figure, and then look at the tables on the DVLA website (direct.gov.uk/motoring).
Next year some time it goes up from £215 to £245 but the bands remain the same, as far as I know. That's an irritating increase but not the end of the world. Perhaps the thin end of the wedge etc etc. I expect that will happen in April, at the budget.
However then there will be an election in May and the Consevatives or the liberals will probably get in, notwithstanding any recent opinion poll results to the contrary. What they do to the road tax from June 2010 onwards is anyone's guess.


----------



## Daz8n

I'm confused!!! My car was taxed in August (by the previous owner) and they paid £215 for 12 months which is the figure for Band K (201-225 g/km)........... however, according to my V5 the emissions are actually 226 g/km therefore it should have been £405 should it not????

The car was first registered on 29th March 01.

When I come to renew next August hopefully the Conservatives will be in and tax will be less not more!! Will probably be even more though!!!

Daz


----------



## Gone

No read again - there is an exemption currently in place for vehicles in band L that puts them into band K, if they were registered before 23rd March 06 (i.e. yours).


----------



## Daz8n

badyaker said:


> No read again - there is an exemption currently in place for vehicles in band L that puts them into band K, if they were registered before 23rd March 06 (i.e. yours).


Ah I see now... 

Cheers!


----------



## williammc

just got my renewal in today for 2010 225 quattro 52 plate £215 for 1 year :lol:


----------



## liam

i looked into this when i was buying my new car, if you go to the gov. uk web site there is a link where you can check the actual cost of the car tax for the car.


----------



## Jess

I think, unless your car is registered after March 2006, you will all pay circa 215 a year for road tax, even if you own a 3.2 DSG.

The 180 hp may be less than this cost.


----------



## goose_moose

badyaker said:


> If they do stick the tax up to £400+ again I'll definitely be getting a remap. If they're going to charge me an extra £200/yr for 1 g/km, I am damn well going to pollute the crap out of the environment and get my money's worth.


Abso f'in lutely !!!

As a scientist this global warming bollox is really just bollox ! The world is in a natural heat/cool cycle and it just happens we are entering the latest "heat" cycle !! Too many brains getting paid too much to say too much !!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## smarties24

I just taxed my car again....£215 for 12 months, what a joke this government is!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Hark

Does this still need a sticky? Was started in 2008 and obviously didn't work?


----------



## sixdoublesix

I dont mind paying a bit extra but im getting majorly f\**ked off with the amount of pot holes and road conditions. every day it feels like the road is smashing the crap out the TT.

We pay tax when we buy the car, car tax every year, fuel duty & tax... and where is it going to ??? definitely not the roads!


----------



## ianhardy

when will it be announced if the tax will go up?


----------



## sixdoublesix

ianhardy said:


> when will it be announced if the tax will go up?


It is going up in April


----------



## ianhardy

i have not yet bought a TT but looking for one at the moment, which year and model TT's does this apply to?


----------



## ianhardy

and its gone upto 245 a year?


----------



## JonL

Yeah up to £245 http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/road-tax/?deriv=16284#manu=164&model=47&deriv=16284


----------



## Thundercat

Mine due at the end of April :evil: :evil: :evil: I dont mind the extra bit this year but can already see it rocketing up after the election [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lockie

I taxed mine on the first of march and it was only £215-51 plate car ?


----------



## pinky

It depends if your car is registered in march 2001 or before it will be £215 per year.
If its registered after sept 2001 then its £245.
Typically I own a 1/9/01 :evil:


----------



## madmick

From the dvla website


> K*
> 201-225
> £245.00
> £134.75
> 
> L
> 226-255
> £425.00
> £233.75
> 
> M
> Over 255
> £435.00
> £239.25
> 
> * Band K includes cars that have a CO2 figure over 225g/km but were registered before 23 March 2006


So this should cover the TT at £245 per year


----------



## Wolf_uk

But I thought a TT of 225 would be 226 C02 so does not this put us into the £425 bracket? by 1 point :-|


----------



## Charlie9137

I'm guessing it deoends on the year of registration.....


----------



## willttqs

just be pleased you dont owner newer cars, otherwise it would take the mick. £245 for a 2004 v6 is not too bad i think


----------



## tapias

Does anyone know if the Road tax is going to be bumped up in 2011 to the £400+ mark, parkers rekon it is only temporarily held in band K which is costing £235 currently. When/if it moves to the real Band L rates it will cost a massive £425 for 12 months see http://www.parkers.co.uk/News/Road-tax/ ... x-changes/

Im seriusly considering purchasing my 1st TT QS but this may put me off when taking in to consideration all other expenses. Plus I feel this will have an impact residuals.


----------



## drjam

tapias said:


> Does anyone know if the Road tax is going to be bumped up in 2011 to the £400+ mark...


Only the chancellor knows...
But given the trend towards reduced car CO2 emissions from new cars, it's no work of genius to guess that cars towards the top bands, especially 200g/km+, will get hit ever harder to make up for some of the reduced tax take from those down at the bottom.

So to answer your question: no-one knows for certain, but if you do decide to buy a 225+ car these days, you'd be foolish not to budget for your car tax to keep on going up.


----------



## tapias

Thanks mate, I thought that would be the answer but thought Id look for someone elses thoughts. :evil: Jesus I just couldnt see myself handing OVER £400 for road tax, its sick and probably gonna sway my decision to buying a TT. Sicking. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hmmm may well be a R26 then, only 200 co2, it was my 2nd choice after a QS. Ill have to decide in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Sammyuk

Her Indoors has just taxed her A2 1.4 TDI -------- £30 for 12 months [smiley=bigcry.gif]

My 2000 roadster is not going to be as painfull as some though - it is one of the reasons I brought older.


----------



## ajayp

Hello - an to those who know me  - I am back! 

It's coming to the time I can think to become a TT owner again 8) But before this I am just catching up on whats happened -whats changed - and whats going on!

This car tax is the first stop!

Ajay


----------



## joshaudi

done!


----------



## .OOOO.

HI, So what will I pay on a 02 plate 180bhp TT? Just about to buy one but this taxing law is a major f**king downer. The hpi check says £245 but the co2 reading is 228g/km so in the dvla site it looks more like the 400+ mark?


----------



## Guzi

.OOOO. said:


> HI, So what will I pay on a 02 plate 180bhp TT? Just about to buy one but this taxing law is a major f**king downer. The hpi check says £245 but the co2 reading is 228g/km so in the dvla site it looks more like the 400+ mark?


You pay £245, even though your car has 228g/km you still pay 245 because your car was made before 2006. Ive just paid 245 on mine.


----------



## .OOOO.

dg74 said:


> .OOOO. said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI, So what will I pay on a 02 plate 180bhp TT? Just about to buy one but this taxing law is a major f**king downer. The hpi check says £245 but the co2 reading is 228g/km so in the dvla site it looks more like the 400+ mark?
> 
> 
> 
> You pay £245, even though your car has 228g/km you still pay 245 because your car was made before 2006. Ive just paid 245 on mine.
Click to expand...

That's a relief! Thanks for that dude


----------



## Sally Woolacott

I really don't understand how they work out the figures. Just received my renewal from DVLA. £200 for MKII 2.0ltr FSi on 56 plate.  It was £175 last year. :roll:


----------



## Daz8n

My tax is due this month... am I best taking 6 months which will take me to end of Feb, then I can get 12 months for £245 just before it goes up??


----------



## Guzi

Sounds a good idea, cant see the torys reducing the price of road tax!


----------



## Adz man

Road tax is very strange indeed.

Last year I paid around £185 on my old 2001 Ferrari 360 for a year which was hilarious (for me anyway  ). I also owned a Clio Sport which I paid £205 so that made no sense to my mates.

I now have a 2006 Ferrari 430 Spider which is about £405 (I think). Just bought my first TT (2001 1.8 225) and taxed that for around the £245 mark.

I wouldn't mind paying road tax if they fixed the fqing roads.


----------



## DenimTT

tapias said:


> Does anyone know if the Road tax is going to be bumped up in 2011 to the £400+ mark, parkers rekon it is only temporarily held in band K which is costing £235 currently. When/if it moves to the real Band L rates it will cost a massive £425 for 12 months see http://www.parkers.co.uk/News/Road-tax/ ... x-changes/
> 
> Im seriusly considering purchasing my 1st TT QS but this may put me off when taking in to consideration all other expenses. Plus I feel this will have an impact residuals.


It's a v good point, i'm thinking of chopping in my S3 for a TT but don't fancy the potential £425 a year tax!! I pay £205 atm cos it's reg before March 01. Does anyone know for certain if/when it will go up? If it did switch to £425+ a year for 180/225 TTs I can see them being hit with MASSIVE depreciation.


----------



## Gazzer

done mine today was £260


----------



## Danny1

So, anything new on this topic? are we going to get the rises at some point or is it just gonna stay as it is currently?


----------



## bodyart99uk

I think its like most things - it will stay the same until all the fuss dies down, then they will slip in the retrospective changes when no one is looking or when the numbers of affected drivers fall low enough they can simply ignore them!

Watch out they will get us all eventually


----------



## pistolpete1515

Get a remap and get your monies worth!!!


----------



## Goodfella

Hi all

I'm looking at buying my first TT this week, '51 225bhp which is listed as 226mg. If I'm reading it right then according to http://m.direct.gov.uk/syndicationC...10012524&utn=5eb49cf15b3d4d33ba6c201108211611 I'll be paying well over £400!?!?
Is this right?


----------



## Chris****

No max is £260 as classed as group K At the moment. Cars after 2006 are in the higher bracket. Things could change though


----------



## Goodfella

Ah right, a tad confusing then...


----------



## Chris****

But better than £450 a year lol


----------



## Goodfella

Ha definitely!!
As long as I dont get to the post office and have some middle aged woman demanding £450 from me lol


----------



## diggwa

DONE...

Thats ridiculous, like the MP's dont have enough of our money to waste...


----------



## stavnshell

Goodfella said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm looking at buying my first TT this week, '51 225bhp which is listed as 226mg. If I'm reading it right then according to http://m.direct.gov.uk/syndicationC...10012524&utn=5eb49cf15b3d4d33ba6c201108211611 I'll be paying well over £400!?!?
> Is this right?


Just had mine renewed and it was £445 for 12 months. It is a 225bhp on an 02 plate. Fortunately I am a squaddie in Germany and get free car tax otherwise I would be gutted.


----------



## glslang

Umm - £245 here but up a tenner from last year.


----------

